# What does your horse think is the scariest?



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

When we first started on the trails, of course EVERYTHING was scary! As time went on, almost all those things became a "non-issue". The only thing that consistantly freaks him out is a bicycle. It's understandable--bikes are relatively quiet, and they come up on you quickly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Strong wind that makes the trees creak. Freaks them out, probably because one winter we had a ice wind storm and 7 trees fell in their paddocks. They were fine, they must've hid out in their run in shed.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

My gelding is fairly bombproof, and the one time he has spooked on me it was when we walked by a bush. There was a flock of small birds that took flight out of the bush beside him and he pounced into the air, then landed and lowered his body to the ground a bit as if to say "WHO'S THERE?! I'LL TAKE YOU ALL ON!"


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

Wind is surely an issue---it takes a horse's smell to a predator, and a predator's smell to them


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

The neighbors Demon Llama! Was not a good ride!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

The Evil Plastic Grocery Bag of Doom of course! :twisted:

But seriously people, stop leaving litter on the trails.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Goats. Adores the potbellied pig at the barn, but goats are demon spawn, as far as Aires is concerned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

My mustang is convinced that ponies and foals are pure evil. Nothing else even phases him, but heaven forbid there be a Shetland beside us in the warm up ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Motorbikes/Cars with shot engines. Normal cars and bikes aren't scary, even when there fast and close, but heaven forbid one starts spluttering. xD.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

So far (cross fingers, knock on wood...) I haven't run into anything that scares Ellie, at least in the sense of spooking. Vehicles, mountain lions, trains, low-flying military aircraft: it's all "Ho-hum, now can we get on with this ride?" As for the flapping bags, one day I was standing outside the feed room holding an empty feed sack while talking to my friend. Felt a little tugging on it, and turned around to see her with her head in the bag up to her shoulders, calmly trying to lick up the last few grains...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Toy airplanes are the scariest things the devil has ever spawned.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Cows. Particularly when they start making noises and walking towards us while we're standing still. I'll have to see how he does this year on trails that go by cows since he now lives next door to some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My husbands gelding is good with cars, trucks, vans, suvs, tractors, quads, motorcycles, etc, but a semi goes by and holy crap, its barreling down on him and he better run whatever direction to get away! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

when we first got my sisters gelding, i was riding him and she was riding a green mare trail/town riding, and there was a train headed are way. A last secound descision was to get off the horses and stand by when the train was going by. Well i got half way off and he bolted. My foot got caught in stirrup and was dragged about 50 er so yards. Luckly wasnt hurt any, well my sides did from laughing so hard when we realised i was ok. I farted leaves for a week lol


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

My mare is scared of "stranger cows".... I mean this horse has been raised, plays with, and herds cows since she was born and is 5 this April.... take her to a penning show and the different cows TERRIFIED her! I think it was bc they had big horns, those weirdos, lol (longhorns).... Idk.... it was hilarious though, lol...


----------



## Connie Weirick (Mar 18, 2013)

Opening an Umbrella, they both run like the dickens lol 

Constance Weirick


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL! If you want to get them over plastic bags, measure your feed into a wal-mart sack, then dump in their bucket in front of them. (works with trash bags too) Now instead of riding out their spook you have to ride them hard past one, mmmm LUNCH!

Yesterday I transferred some chickens to a coop inside my pasture. Three MAD Roosters stuffed into a very large dog crate... Thought YES great training exercise! They didn't even spook. All three calmly walked over and checked out the ruckus, no big deal mom!

But wear hunter orange anywhere near the pasture and Rick has a heart attack.
Horses aren't even supposed to SEE orange!


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

My horse isn't scared of anything {Thank heavens} I play with him and this plastic bag. He loves to chase me while holding it in his mouth and I'll chase him when he wants a turn. It's so cute!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, must be nice to have a horse that is not afraid of anything....:shock:


----------



## WelcomeMyWelsh (Feb 9, 2013)

It really is. He's so good.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

My horse has seen it all - we've had to pass close by (and behind) all kinds of vehicles and farm machinery and he never blinks. We've had ATVs and dirtbikes go by while we're on the trail, we've seen hikers and cyclists and loose dogs and peacocks and geese, various wildlife. . .he doesn't care.

The biggest reaction I ever got out of him was one Halloween, when I was out riding while the nearby park did a special trick-or-treat event in the campground. We were crossing a road and a tiny little girl, no more than two or three years old, was waddling around dressed as a pink Care Bear.

My horse came unglued. . .prancing and snorting and staring like :shock: "WHAT is THAT??" :shock: It was several years ago, though, and I think he has managed to get over his Care Bear phobia.:-|

The other thing I discovered he doesn't like is trail wagons pulled by a team of mules or horses. We ran into a whole freakin' caravan of them at Land Between the Lakes in KY and my horse was _not_ amused. I don't think the wagons or teams bothered him, because he saw them around the campground and seemed unphased. I think he was more bothered by the fact that we got stuck in amongst the caravan and could not get around them, and had to keep stopping to wait while the wagons went down steeper sections of the trail.

Finally, the trail broke off into a smaller side-path and we took that to get around them. To this day, though, my SO and riding buddies joke that there is a wagon-sized hole in my horse's training.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I could make a long list which is weird that we do ACTHA and he does well. When I was riding with Celeste, he didn't like the rocks on the side of the road. I have seen him look oddly at tree trunks laying on their side but not near trees that he doesn't like. But chairs on the trail that had most horses side step, he walked on by. He doesn't like motorcycles though in all fairness, it startled me too because they came up so fast. Just recently, he doesn't like things in the distance like cars or tractors but can be right beside them. Oh we discovered a new one this month, trains.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

With Cody it is the excersize Ball .. you would think it is a horse eating monster!. if I am on him it takes all I have to get him to go close and on the ground he will do his damndist to hide behind me.. he is so silly.


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

my gelding freaked out over crossing rail road ties. A group of us just got back from a trail ride, were we crossed logs went through water exctra... When we got back to the ladys house she had set up a little trail class that we could participate in if we wanted. I figured might as well. Aced it all but the one thing he had been doing all day, crossing wood. As soon as we came up to the rail road tie, :shock: he had never seen such long scarey peices of wood?? huu well he now is good with the rail road ties( small logs lol)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The Care Bear spook is too funny. You would like to know what is going on in their brain when they see something that scares them. :lol:

Biscuit will look hardest at ...wait for it....wait for it......logs/wood on the ground. Like that isn't everywhere. Mostly he just goes along until a weird looking log comes along and he is certain it is an alligator waiting to rip his leg off. For the most part Biscuit is pretty bomb proof.

He is afraid of getting hurt by humans though. He was really roughly treated by a trainer. I went out to get the horses this past Friday. I am now walking with a cane and they had never really seen it. Biscuit went to the other side of the pasture when I drove up with the trailer. I walked out in the pasture and even Sarge was sucking back from me ... looking at the cane like it was a snake. I put it down and walked up to him with no problem then. I let him smell the cane and he was ok with it,. Biscuit was having none of it. He kept running from me even though I had again put it down. I finally had to walk Sarge up to the trailer and come back for Biscuit. I put the cane down again and talked softly to him and finally he let me get close with a handful of clover but took off when I tried to put his lead rope around his neck. Again I tried with the clover and he smelled my hands and looked at me like "you look like her...smell like her...but she normally isn't carrying a big stick!" 

I let him smell it and he decided I wasn't going to swat him with it and he was ok then. Ugh. It took me 40 minutes to catch him when normally I just walk up to him.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snickers is generally bombproof, but apparently moose and birds taking sudden flight eat horses and are basically out there to get him. Apart from that, we can go over, under and through anything and, luckily for me, his spooks are mostly just freezing in place - I've experienced only a couple of times with him spooking wildly at something, but he always comes quickly to his senses.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

My old lady, Lizzie, is awesome on trails. We've encountered ATV's, people clearing trails with chainsaws, dirtbikes, regular bikes, rivers, bridges and assorted wildlife! Liz is great with most of it, but she hates foxes. She's completely fine with deer, turkeys bursting out of the bushes and doesn't even spook at coyotes. But should a fox cross our path, she's a frozen, shaking mess!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

*spray spray*
Golley - OH MY GAWD! ITS GONNA KILL MEE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES EVERYONE!!

me - Golley, it's a spray bottle....It's not going to kill you.


*spray spray*
Brisco - zzzz..........huh? who was that? ....zzzzzzzzzzzzz

me - THANK YOU!!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

This describes Turly when it's windy out......:lol:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, my riding buddy loves to scare her horse when he stares at something and is a little edgy... she'll wait until his attention is completely toward the spooky object, then she'll grab his shoulders and shout BOO! LOL.... it's a little mean, but it is hilarious! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ BAHA I literally just burst out laughing.

I used to have a pony that was utterly bombproof, I swear you could tie a firecracker to his tail and set it off and he wouldn't flinch. But apparently he wasn't bumproof. He would spook at farts. Didn't matter who did them. He would even freak out over his own farts.

My gelding is convinced beach balls are terrifying, and hates sheep, even though my next door neighbour has a whole flock. And there's this one place on the trails that he hates, but there's nothing there. He just hates the place. [and it doesn't smell of death, or anything... he'll walk straight past a rotting roo carcass without batting an eye or even screwing up his nose at the stench]

And my filly... sensitive little flower that one... is terrified of EVERYTHING that rustles or gets in under her feet. But for some reason isn't bothered by motorcycles? I was trail riding her and saw a motorbike coming up the road ahead, so, expecting a huge reaction because of how big she reacts to the little things, I immediately put her into a one rein stop, just in case. She didn't even flinch. I mean ok she stared at it [she turned around before she stopped] but she didn't even tense up her back.

But the one thing she REALLY hates? People with backpacks on, people on rollerskates, people with padding in different places. I once tried to take off her rug one morning as I was heading out to go rollerblading, and couldn't get near her. Not until I'd taken off the skates, the backpack, and ALL the pads. She's funny XD


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> I could make a long list which is weird that we do ACTHA and he does well. When I was riding with Celeste, he didn't like the rocks on the side of the road.


I thought that Oreo seemed very brave.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I try to get a reaction out of Bloo all the time. Any time I see something that we haven't seen before I ride him right over to it and sometimes I'll even cream or yell from his back at the new object. The only time he's ever reacted enough to knock me off balance was a basketball court painted blue. Rather ironic that the only color to startle is the one he's named after. But there were a series of courts painted all different colors and the only one that was convincingly a horse killer was the blue court.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

My mare I had a few years ago that passed away that was nearly bomb proof. She didn't flinch at anything, cars, motorcycles, bikes, semi trucks, concrete trucks, guns, dogs, anything. She was fine. It was funny though because she would speed up when a car went passed her. I think she used it as an excuse to go faster.. lol. She only spooked at something once, and that was a concrete water tile under the road. OH, and cows. Scary things they are.

Rose hasn't spooked at anything yet. My phone went off in my pocket while riding once and the noise made her raise her head and look around like "Where is that coming from?" but that is about it. There are a few places around the house she doesn't like to go to. Like she will leave the drive way going to the left and ride all way long, but if you try to go to the right when you leave the drive way, she doesn't want to go. And there is a scary barn across the road that she isn't very happy to walk passed, but she does it.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok for real now, the thing that scares Turly the most are FOALS. 

He is absolutely terrified of babies. I guess he was put in with a mare & foal before I got him and the mare beat the crap out of him for going near the baby.. I thought he would have gotten over it since it was when he was about 7... when he was 15 I was riding at my friends arena, there were 2 foals there and he wanted NOTHING to do with being there, poor guy :-( Now he's 21 and still terrified of them.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

A wood pile & a bicycle.....LOL My new horse spooked at a plastic bag.....horses are sooo funny!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I work at a riding stable, and the horse I ride (I also have lessons twice a week, which was how I came to work there) Pepe , is petrified of Gum tree branches breaking or snapping. I will be working him in an arena, and he will literally stop, ears pricked WATCH the tree snap, listen to it, snort, and stand there for about 10 seconds... then flip out (hes jumped and twisted.. bolted, bucked). Hes such a goof, I love him. 

His reaction is pretty much "Oooh the trees breaking, wow that was loud..hmmm what to do, what to do... OH $h1t. :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

My gelding is scared to death of moose. He lives with moose... yet he sees on the road and he flips out! He is also scared of his reflection. LOL! I think he is a 'thinking spooker'. Grouse can fly up beside him and he'll flick an ear and maybe flinch, but that one blade of grass moves wrong... we can jump (or slide) 20 feet in the other direction in 1 second! He sucks down shoots sideways. I always laugh that he has his ribs on one side of the road and left his head and tail on the other side. It's actually quite fun when you can stay on, but if I'm a little rusty... well, lets just say I usually end up with a death grip on the horn and my leg a little bruised from banging against the saddle-tree.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> My gelding is scared to death of moose. He lives with moose... yet he sees on the road and he flips out! He is also scared of his reflection. LOL! I think he is a 'thinking spooker'. Grouse can fly up beside him and he'll flick an ear and maybe flinch, but that one blade of grass moves wrong... we can jump (or slide) 20 feet in the other direction in 1 second! He sucks down shoots sideways. I always laugh that he has his ribs on one side of the road and left his head and tail on the other side. It's actually quite fun when you can stay on, but if I'm a little rusty... well, lets just say I usually end up with a death grip on the horn and my leg a little bruised from banging against the saddle-tree.


I am wanting to ride bareback more and this ^^^^^^^^^^^^ is not fun without a saddle, :shock: :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Bicycles, but yet a hare can leap out from literally UNDERNEATH him, and he doesn't give so much as a jump?


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

mine thinks mail boxes are scary


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Quillay - white rocks at the roadside.
Minina - semis, but only ones coming from in front.
Canelo - donkeys. Mules are fine, donkeys are evil.
Luna - used to be most things. Now, emus and armadillos. Anything scurrying...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> ^ BAHA I literally just burst out laughing.
> 
> I used to have a pony that was utterly bombproof, I swear you could tie a firecracker to his tail and set it off and he wouldn't flinch. But apparently he wasn't bumproof. He would spook at farts. Didn't matter who did them. He would even freak out over his own farts.


OMG, that is the best! LOL! I had a dog that jumped bc she farted! That is so funny!:lol:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

My gelding didnt realize for almost four whole minutes that we had stopped on a concrete pathway that wasnt black top.... I sat there on him talking to my friends and enjoying the view at the park when I saw him look down at his feet and see that he was standing on white concrete! OMG! Of course scary! So he went STRAIGHT in the air! My riding buddy behind me said all his feet where running in the air, and when he came back down they were still moving but his body wsant going anywhere! LOL!


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

my one that passed away HATED plastic bags. and my new one is scared of puddles. but scout (the one that really is mine i share with my grandma) doesn't mind anything! well, unless a deer jumps out of nowhere like a week ago... he spun and bolted home to the barn lol


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponies. She is terrified of little kids on little ponies....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

My old man still to this day is terrified of tractors. It does not matter that they bring him food that grappel is gonna catch him and eat him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Today all three thought I was a bear, took off tearing through the pasture!
It's cold and unbearably windy, had my puffy brown jacket on, sheesh...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I found out mine are not gun shy, well atleast not airsoft gun shy, the other day. i was shooting snakes in the pond with the M4 assault air rifle and happen to look at 4 of them standing at the fence looking at me as if trying to figure out what I'm doing.

Trusty, the newest addition was enjoying having the round bale all to himself and could care less about the racket..lol

Booboo is scared of large sections of visqueen flapping around him.
Jems is scared of sudden large movements close to her head.
Little Man and Sugar are both curious George's. They investigate everything that is foreign to them before deciding if it is scary.

Trusty is still new, but is always alert and a little figity since he has been left in the paddock for the last year. I'll be working that out of him between now and summer since he will be my main rider.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Synthetic saddles.

LOL Not even kidding...I bought a thorowgood and when I took it to the barn to try it on him, he was not happy. Usually I can put anything on him while hes just eating hay...second the synthetic saddle touched him he ran off bucking! Soooooo I brought him up to wash rack and tied him up...started slowly with it. If I got near him with it he completely tensed up his back and head went up...OVER A SADDLE.

Well after working with him with it for a few days hes ok with it now. I haven't been able to actually try it yet though since I'm waiting for an xwide gullet lol...Deffffff going to lunge him a bit in it first ! Incase he thinks its a demon again and needs to run away from it while its on his back!

Oh and he could care less about my dressage saddle. The day he was being a weirdo about the thorowgood I grabbed my dressage saddle thats leather and he didnt have a care in the world about it getting on him...but when I reached for the thorowgood again..oh god...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Hunters in full gilly suit camo. Apperently a walking bush messes with his head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

Not really scary to my girl but she will not step on the white lines on the road for what ever reason. LOL it's quite funny cause she always makes sure she steps over the white lines.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont know, the horse scared of farts is the funniest thing ever! LOL


----------



## HarpersMom (Dec 19, 2012)

My mare's little legs just SHAKE every time we pass the tall reeds on the trail by our barn. big scawy monsters live in there!!!

But she does LOVE trail. When other horses go out, she looks so longingly after them it just breaks my heart to have to make her stay in the ring.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine wasn't afraid of much until a kamikazee squirrel jumped out of a tree and balled up on his forehead. So yes, then he was afraid of squirrels until I desensitized him to them


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't had my boy long, and until today he wasn't overly scared of anything, though he did dislike puddles.

But today, he shied (a rare occurrence for him!) at something that he can see easily from his paddock, but apparently is scarier when we walk down the driveway past it.

A bird of paradise flower, aka these.









How horrifying.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like it could eat him all up in a breeze. 
I mentioned in another thread where my boy Trusty was startled by a couple of horse eating Guineas on Saturday afternoon during our trek around the neighborhood. Took a bit of convincing to make him walk between them , right on the side of the road, and the car parked on the other side... I giggled for a second and then pushed him past it.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Trash cans and goats. When my mare was younger my mother had the bright idea to tie her to a trash can so she could go run in the house to get something she took one step and the trash can fell over so she takes off running with the evil trash can following her it took us forever to catch her poor thing and ever since then she can't ride past a trash without flipping out or snorting at it. As for the goats not sure where that came from but she is convinced their evil too.


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

oddly shaped rocks, big rocks, etc. new habit of hers to spook at.. -__-

and and things on two wheels, motorcycles, dirtbikes, etc. cannot stand them, 4 wheels? perfectly fine. a truck pulling a trailer? heaven forbid. semis, garbage trucks..please let me dismount..or at least get her off the road before they drive by (and thankfully, most of them go slow)


----------



## barrelraces (Mar 17, 2013)

My barrel horse thinks his pasture buddy (mare) is the scariest thing ever! Other than that, he can handle anything!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

tiffrmcoy said:


> As for the goats not sure where that came from but she is convinced their evil too.


Maybe she's a member of The Childhood Goat Trauma Foundation

:lol:

I used to board my horse at a small stable that also kept goats, and when he first moved there his stall was directly across from the goat pen. Not sure he was happy about it, but if he was ever afraid of goats before that, he had no choice but to cure himself of any goat-fears.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Just this past week my husband's horse spooked and I couldn't figure out why at first till I saw it for myself. A wild turkey hiding under a tree, then it made a run for it right in front of us. Haven't encountered the wild turkeys in a while so it kinda flipped her out a bit. We had a little chuckle as Jade isn't a big fan of birds.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

My mare despises water. She's just a little princess. She'll contuine on when you ask - but it's always a jump. She can never simply walk through the dang water. I'm sure she would if I was more persistent, but it really isn't that big of an issue for me personally. Other than her aversion to water I can't think of a single thing she's really had an issue with. I joke she's not "all there" because there have definitely been things that give me a little jump, whereas she has zero reaction. Weirdo.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Really mine are only afraid of the food growing legs and fleeing while we're away from the barn on our adventure.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

choco is very scared of lamas,or lambs,

miover and choco were both hesitent to walk past a box on side of road,

and tom well he very rarley spooks, if something catches him off guard like a cat fight he may jump but thats it. tom is also a follower, so if choco plays up tom likes to include himself LOL


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

TJ is pretty solid and doesn' seem to be scared of much. The only thing that has made him spook was a shopping cart left on the side of the trail. apparently it was going to come alive and eat him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> Maybe she's a member of The Childhood Goat Trauma Foundation
> 
> :lol:


What???????????


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

The scariest thing my horses have seen in a long time is one of those fabric tunnels that kids crawl through. My daughter pulled it out of the bed of the pick-up, and Queen was positive it was going to eat her. The other thing they don't like is the farrir stand. Big tin building that is open on 2 ends. Wind goes right through it, and kind of rattles the tin. 

I love where I board. My horses are now used to guns, cannons, bugles, tractors, mules, wagons, men yelling at the tops of their lungs, trains, planes, and helicopters. Also have foxes, dogs, cats, coyotes, and rattlenakes. Gotta love boarding next to the 1st Cav Horse Detachment.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Logan is terrified of mares when we are competing in the "Rope Race." If it us and a mare left, I know we're done lol! Otherwise he isn't scared of anything I can recollect.

Fi isn't scared of much, she startles, but checks it out. However, after getting hung up on a tarp that's her new scary item.


----------



## BellaIris (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine aren't GENUINELY scared of much. On an excitable day they jump at absolutely everything just for an excuse to run. The only thing that is consistently an issue is water. There's a section of the road we ride on that goes over a drainage ditch which only SOMETIMES has water in it, and it still took me 2 years to get my mare past it. Ditto with creeks, the poor creature shakes like a leaf!


----------



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sunlight through the trees. when there are little patches of sunlight on the ground -__-
haha my horse just won't go past them, she just snorts and backs up!

Also, any type of bag. 

Or if we've gone on the same trail two days in a row and something has been moved or removed, she'll stop and attempt to process the information.
The last time when this happened, there was a chair that was moved closer to the path and overturned and she looked at it, and if she could talk, she would've said
"the chair. It's coming to get me!"
and then she bolted.  gotta love horses


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Me. I don't take that monster out very often.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

We've shared the trails with cyclists, snow mobilers, four wheelers and dirt bikes. None of that is scary. We've encountered a bear, willow just looked at it. Elk again she just watched them. I told her they were like big cows. But we were riding down the driveway one day to go on a trail ride, and the neighbor had moved his garbage can to the side of the road. We about came out of our skin. It was pretty entertaining. Shes fine with them now.


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

My horse is terrified of Llamas and sheep. Also afraid of this little white pony down the road that kinda looks like something from star wars so that one I understand.


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

The horse I lease is quite bombproof - we've encountered deer, big birds, ATVs, dirt bikes, cars, abandoned RVs in the woods, bridges, water, etc. He was once standing in the barn doorway and a piece of plywood fell from the hay loft and hit him (lightly, but it was still a big surprise and scared me!) - he stepped sideways one step and just stood there. 

The one thing that'll cause him to spook a bit is when another horse spooks. He's still very good and doesn't take off, but he will either freeze or sidestep for one or two steps. Last weekend another horse in front of us spooked at some deer (taking off into the woods thankfully not far) and he sidestepped two steps and froze. He also didn't like the look of an overturned boat we ran across in the woods once. After we walked progressively nearer and nearer to it a a few times he got over the fear. It's wonderful to have such a brave horse for trail riding.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The extra wide white lines on the side of the road, puddles, and cross country jumps.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

She'll spook when another horse does, otherwise the scariest thing for her is small children doing the whole *PONY! WE LOVE PONY!* thing.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Puddles and cracks in the asphalt. The horse that I always ride up to flag pole on Fridays at camp is the most bomb proof thing ever. Had a child on him throw a hissy fit and was screaming at the top of her lungs and being an all round pain and he stood there with his head lowered and ears droopy. We also have a carnival day at this cam and they set up all sorts of fun blow up things in the field with is right next to the arena. Again he just plods around like nothing is new. But on the trip to the flag pole on Friday if we run across a puddle or a small hairline crack in the asphalt he becomes a looky mess and will not, I repeat WILL NOT cross the crack in the asphalt!!! It will suck him into the depths of the earth and he will never get to hangout with screaming children and blowup bouncy houses ever again!!!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

We can add a new one for Quillay - that red and white plastic tape they use to fence off building sites or bits of road-construction. Does not like that at all, althogh to be fair she doesn´t spook, just walks around it in an exaggerated sideways manner with her head turned towards it at all times. 

Oh, and they all spooked at a digger the other day. They normally don´t, but this one decided to drop a tonne of earth just as we were passing (cheers for that) and we both found ourselves a couple of metres further to the right


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Spray Bottles.
Golley: OH MY GAWD ITS GONNA KILL ME AND EAT ME AND MURDER ME WHY DOES IT SPRAY STUFF THAT IS WET GET IT AWAY AUGHH BRISCO RUN ITS GONNA KILL US ALL AND THE PERSON WHO HAS IT TOO WHY IS IT TRYING TO EAT US?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!

Brisco: Ahh, so comforting. I think I'll just go to sleep .....ZZzzZZzzZZzz....


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

The scariest thing to my horses is the "Mystic Realms" people. If you have ever seen the movie Role Models then you will know the people I am referring to. These are the people who like to dress up like medieval times and sword fight. Yeah these people happen to like the same wooded trails as I like. The horses don't appreciate the sword fighting. :shock: I guess I wont sign them up for jousting any time soon. :lol:


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

My Barn Owner and I went on a ride the other evening. We are within riding distance of several trail systems. Anyways we came around a corner and there was a couple walking their shi tzu, Willow did an about face. I've never had her totally spin around over someone walking up the trail. I just asked the poeple to say something and then she was fine. Even with the small dog.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

My friend and I rode into town.. the curb on the side of the road! It scared him to go down it LOL. even though he goes up and down the steps...

My last horse (RIP) was scared of the big bolder at the end of the drive way, that sucker was going to swallow her whole. She got over it after 3 months it didn't move hahaha


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

water drainage grates you find on sides of roads. After a storm & alot of rain, those are some unearthly sound coming from under the hoof. & the most bombproof horse will still sidepass, ear cocked, totally around that sucker!


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Trains

We have a very old train track that borders our property and it only gets used once in a great while when the rivers are up. We just built our front pastures last year and had not had a train go by since until earlier this week. Your should have seen our horses reaction :shock: they didn't know what to think. We live on a dead end street so my horses don't see much traffic, I think the train was quite a shock to them.


----------

